#  Der kleine Patient >   Peribronchitis >

## Filly07

Meine Tochter (6) hat mal wieder Husten. Vor ca 10 Tagen hab ich von mir aus wieder mit inhalieren angefangen, 4x2 Hub Salbutamol und 2x1 Hub Flutide, aber ohne wirklichen Erfolg. Am So hatte sie dann erhöhte Temp., also gestern zum Kia. Er stellte ne Peribronchitis fest, ist wohl ne Vorstufe der Lungenentzündung, sie hatte schon 7 Stück. Sie hat Antibiose bekommen und weiter inhalieren, am Fr nochmal zum abhören, bei Fieber sofort melden. Sie liegt wie erschlagen auf dem Sofa, Fieber hat sie derzeit nicht, nur der Husten nervt, vor allem Nachts.
Wie lang sollte sie nicht in den Kiga? Darf sie baden?

----------


## josie

Hallo Filly!  

> Wie lang sollte sie nicht in den Kiga?

 Solange sie wie erschlagen auf dem Sofa liegt, würde ich sie auf keinen Fall inn den Kiga bringen, dort gibt es jede Menge Erreger, in den Wintermonaten sowieso und durch das Antibiotika ist die Abwehr im Keller, der nä Infekt ist vorprogrammiert. 
Ich denke, wenn deine kleine wieder fit ist, kommt der Wunsch von alleine.  

> Darf sie baden

 Wenn sie kein Fieber hat und das Badzimmer warm ist und Du sie hinterher warm anziehst.........

----------


## Filly07

Ich hab sie heute gebadet, danach war der Husten deutlich schlimmer, ich denke durch den warmen Wasserdampf. Heute Nachmittag hatte sie leicht erhöhte Temp. (38'2), Ansicht ja nicht hoch. Sie hat heute mal kurz mit ihrem Bruder getobt und ist mit ihm bis zum Frisör Geläufen, danach war sie am pfeifen wie ne Dampflok. Der Kia meinte ja das ich mich bei Fieber sofort melden soll, jetzt war ich mir eben nach dem Messen unsicher, war je kein richtiges Fieber. Sollte ich ihn morgen trotzdem informieren sollte sie noch Temp haben

----------


## josie

Hallo Filly!  

> Sollte ich ihn morgen trotzdem informieren sollte sie noch Temp haben

 Wenn er es gesagt hat, dann solltest Du zumindest mit ihm Rücksprache halten, war die erhöhte Temp. nach dem Baden?

----------


## Filly07

Ca 4 Std nach dem baden, also kann es damit nicht zusammenhängen, denke ich. Er meinte bei Fieber soll ich mich melden, aber so wirklich hoch war es ja nicht

----------


## Filly07

Seit 4 Tagen nimmt Lena jetzt das AB, aber Besserung ist noch keine in Sicht, sie ist wie wild am Husten, Fieber hat sie nur erhöhte Temp bis zu 38,5.

----------


## josie

Hallo Filly!
Warst Du nochmals beim Kinderarzt, falls nicht, solltest Du das machen, bevor das Wochenende kommt.

----------


## Filly07

Um 10:30 müßen wir zur Kontrolle, seit heute Nacht hat sie nun Fieber

----------

